# Bulk Apothecary -



## bohunk (Feb 17, 2019)

In my search for a "younger" floral, one of my sons fiancee asked about Daisy Chain.  This lead to Bulk Apothecary.  I'm stepping out of my comfort zone here; never ordered from them before.  Could you give me an opinion on the following fragrances?

Daisy
Balsamic greens & grapefruit
Peach cilantro

Thanks


----------



## cerelife (Feb 18, 2019)

Brambleberry has a FO called "Daisy Chain"
https://www.brambleberry.com/shop-b...e-oils/daisy-chain-fragrance-oil/V000200.html


----------



## bohunk (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks, I knew BB carried it.  I went looking around BA site and saw they had those other scents and I'm a sucker for anything herb and fruit.  It's just that 2 ounce samples are pricey for me on an unknown scent now that I scaled back soaping for family and friends.  That's why I was hoping that someone here have used those herb/fruit scents and could give me the skinny on them.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 18, 2019)

I have ordered only once from them, over a year and half ago.  Mainly because I hate their marketing.  Find it annoying to no end.  But the products I ordered were of very good quality and nicely package.  Also well priced.

However, I never ordered any of heir fragrances, so cannot help you there.  I would take the risk.  Just read the reviews and see what others think.

Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 18, 2019)

bohunk said:


> Thanks, I knew BB carried it.  I went looking around BA site and saw they had those other scents and I'm a sucker for anything herb and fruit.  It's just that 2 ounce samples are pricey for me on an unknown scent now that I scaled back soaping for family and friends.  That's why I was hoping that someone here have used those herb/fruit scents and could give me the skinny on them.


I've never ordered from there either, so no help. But if you end up trying the Balsamic Greens and Grapefruit, I'd love to hear what you think. It sounds good


----------



## bohunk (Jul 1, 2019)

Update; I tried both the peach cilantro and the balsamic greens and Grapefruit from BA.  Both smelled lovely OOB.  Both had a slight green edge; different and nice.  However after I soaped with both fragrances, the peach lost the green and smelled just like any other peach out there to me.  The Balsamic Greens & Grapefruit was just lost, it was so faint and hard to detect in my soap.  I packed the soap away and waited a month to sniff again, but the results were the same.    I was very disapointed especially with the grapefruit FO - I love,love, love anything with grapefruit.

I OHP and use a high lard recipe, 60%.  I used both fragrances at .7 ounce PPO.


----------



## MickeyRat (Jul 1, 2019)

I've ordered castor oil from them and was happy with the transaction.  In the quantities I order, the shipping charges are just too steep on most soap supply sites but, BA isn't too bad.

I'd be very interested in scents as well especially more masculine or at least not girly scents.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks for the update bohunk!  Good to know. 

One of my favorite scents is grapefruit and mint from candle science, and it sticks well.  Come September they have a 1 dollar sell on samples, and maybe you would like to try it.


----------



## bohunk (Jul 1, 2019)

I've looked at that, grapefruit & mint, but have never ordered from candle science before.  I don't always trust on site reviews so its good to hear good things about that one.


----------



## earlene (Jul 1, 2019)

BA is offering 40% off on Lavender 40/42 right now, and the price is really very good compared what else I was able to find.


----------



## maxine289 (Jul 2, 2019)

bohunk said:


> In my search for a "younger" floral, one of my sons fiancee asked about Daisy Chain.  This lead to Bulk Apothecary.  I'm stepping out of my comfort zone here; never ordered from them before.  Could you give me an opinion on the following fragrances?
> 
> Daisy
> Balsamic greens & grapefruit
> ...


I've never used any of those scents but don't order FO from BA anymore because they do not post the IFRA information sheet and I want to see it myself rather than go by their suggested usage rates.


----------



## tinybubbles (Jul 2, 2019)

I called BA and was told to use a very teeny amt of FO.  of course it disappeared in the soap (goat milk cp).  when I called to gripe, I was told I used far too little.   so a whole batch for nothing.   won't go there again


----------



## RB22 (Jan 1, 2020)

Not sure if anyone is still interested, but I’ve ordered a few fragrance oils from Bulk Apothecary for Bath & Body products, and have liked them. Other places I order from are Sweet Cakes, and Whole Sale Supplies Plus. But with Bulk Apothecaries you can just order a few 1/2 ounce fragrance oils to try, for a reasonable shipping cost (with Sweet Cakes it ends up being $25 minimum plus shipping; WSP $25 plus $5.95 handling). So it’s a nice option if you just want to try a few things.

The oils are strong, come in glass bottles, and have a plastic dispensing dropper top (like some FO bottles have). The ones I’ve tried are:

Oily Of Olay- it smells like vintage cold cream. Anyone who remembers what Love’s Baby Soft smelled like in the 70s & 80s when it was made by Mem, might find a similarity. Powdery, floral, vintage, soft -smelling.

Hello Sugar- I’m assuming is a dupe for the old Bath & Body Works line of the same name? A lemon dessert type of scent.

Lemon Creme- lemon and cream. Not fake or plastic. I have a lot of trouble finding lemon & vanilla scents that don’t smell fake to me, but this I like.

Spring Green- smells like the original green  Vitabath. Like 7UP soda, pine, and a hint rosewood/ patchouli.

Pink Sugar and Water Lily- smells like Bath & Body works Pearberry.


----------



## DonS (Jan 26, 2020)

Well, I have a few things to say about BA:

I ordered two metal 16 oz bottles of FO...Jasmine Fragnapani and Gardenia.  I will let folks know how they turn out.

As for dealing with them:

1.  Their marketing smacks of a cult or something...just my take (they call their customer service reps "_your super-hero_").  *REALLY?*
2.  They do not have usage rates or IFRA info posted.   You have to email their "Regulatory Dept."  I did so, and got the rates I was looking for.  _*Why did I need to go through this extra needless step?*_
3.  I ordered their Sandalwood Bourbon HRC from Amazon and then found (fortunately before I used it) that it simply will not work in CP...it will absolutely seize.  This is from BA themselves. * That said, it is not posted anywhere that it is not suitable for CP soap.  Not good.*
4.  I initiated a return with BA via Amazon due to "Incorrect Information on Product Listing" because they fail to specify anything about not working with CP.  They are willing to take the return,* but only if I pay return shipping.  I think this was a bad move on their part.*
5.  Their on-line chat is to India or something (not USA).  _* I received FLATLY incorrect information from one of their chat folks and got alarmed as the agent said NONE of their FO's are suitable for CP and to return my whole order.  Yikes. *_ I called and was given the correct information, but only after asking twice.  One person did not know of any prohibition against using their FOs in CP.  The other person said the Jasmine F. and Gardenia are fine but the Sandalwood Bourbon HRC will seize up no matter what you do.

If I like their FOs when I try them I will consider using them until they are gone.  I am unlikely to order from them in the future, however, based upon a terrible customer service experience from multiple angles.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Jan 26, 2020)

DonS, I am sorry you had this problem with BA.  I have found that the Sandalwood EO causes fast trace.  As for the other scents they carry, I have found that the Honey-cycle and Gardenia are the longest lasting.


----------



## maxine289 (Jan 26, 2020)

When I first started soaping I ordered from them but don't order from them much anymore.  In the beginning I had to email them for the usage rates, which I did not like.   Plus, they did not always respond promptly.  Now they have usage rates on the page with the descriptions, but I want to see the IRFA sheets myself.


----------



## DonS (Jan 26, 2020)

Kiti Williams said:


> DonS, I am sorry you had this problem with BA.  I have found that the Sandalwood EO causes fast trace.  As for the other scents they carry, I have found that the Honey-cycle and Gardenia are the longest lasting.


Yeah, BA did not score any points with me.  I cannot speak for others, obviously.  I am sure there are folks who are happy with them, otherwise they would not be in business.  Good info on the Sandalwood EO.  I will try so EO/FO blends in the future.  Right now I am using the FO stuff, and paying very close attention to usage rates.  

Good news on that Gardenia!  I cannot wait to try it.



maxine289 said:


> When I first started soaping I ordered from them but don't order from them much anymore.  In the beginning I had to email them for the usage rates, which I did not like.   Plus, they did not always respond promptly.  Now they have usage rates on the page with the descriptions, but I want to see the IRFA sheets myself.


Huh.  I must have missed that.  I went looking and could not find anything.  I agree...if they won't give up the IRFA sheets then this might hide potential issues around allergy levels, etc.  I want to know that info, and try and pick FOs that have very low possibility of causing a skin reaction issue when used at the recommended rates.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Jan 27, 2020)

DonS said:


> Yeah, BA did not score any points with me.  I cannot speak for others, obviously.  I am sure there are folks who are happy with them, otherwise they would not be in business.  Good info on the Sandalwood EO.  I will try so EO/FO blends in the future.  Right now I am using the FO stuff, and paying very close attention to usage rates.
> 
> Good news on that Gardenia!  I cannot wait to try it.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonS (Jan 27, 2020)

Oooh!  I like the idea of Jungle Gardenia.  Nice marketing name.  Catchy.  I researched a LOT on FO and EO in soaps.  EO is unregulated to the point where you don't know what is what.  Many sellers of fragrance, especially on Amazon, are getting bad reviews since people are claiming it is not EO.  Supposed Class Action lawsuits on Majestic and others.  Either everybody is throwing everybody else under the bus for competitive reasons or there is a SERIOUS PROBLEM with EO and getting a reputable one.  When I find one that appears reputable, the price is insane.  

My conclusion?  Eff it.  I am not willing to go through that level of pain just to scent my soaps.  I would rather leave them unscented if I was forced to choose a EO.  However, most people including myself don't like unscented soap.

So yeah, FO it is.  Or EO/FO blend.  I hear they hold up better anyway, as you said.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Jan 28, 2020)

[QUOTE="DonS,
So yeah, FO it is.  Or EO/FO blend.  I hear they hold up better anyway, as you said.[/QUOTE]

BA FO are made just for soap/candle making, so they stick.  I have a Sandalwood FO from them that is wonderful.  I am planning of adding it to my shaving soap.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jan 28, 2020)

Daisies in Bloom at Nurture Soap is pretty nice. It's similar to Daisy Chain at BB.


----------



## Carly B (Jan 29, 2020)

@CatahoulaBubble  Have you tried Daisies in Bloom in CP?  I have some and it is a beautiful fragrance, but after reading Carrie's soap notes, I'm hesitant to try it in CP.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jan 29, 2020)

Carly B said:


> @CatahoulaBubble  Have you tried Daisies in Bloom in CP?  I have some and it is a beautiful fragrance, but after reading Carrie's soap notes, I'm hesitant to try it in CP.


Yes, I've tried it and it smells delightful but I was prepared for acceleration and I soaped at around 89* and I didn't do anything fancy with it. I did an in the pot swirl on it. I blended to a very light trace, poured into my 3 containers, colored it mostly by hand then last minute stick blend before pouring it in my main container and then I poured it into the mold. I didn't have any ricing and by the time I was pouring it was definitely setting up but still fluid enough. It got a little pudding like as I was scraping out the containers for the top but since I was prepared to work fast it turned out fine. I'd don't have any pictures because one of my customers bought both molds worth. She loved it so much she bought the whole thing. But I was thinking of doing some soaping this weekend and since it's a lovely fragrance I might do it again. If I do I will take pics.


----------



## JasmineTea (Jan 29, 2020)

I purchase coconut oil and a few other miscellaneous items regularly from BA.  I've tried different FO's but only consistently use their Oriental Pink Gardenia, which does speed trace, but I work with it because I like it . . . and the fragrance sticks.  If you sign up for their email list, you will receive emails with discounts, either on specific products or in general (eg. $10 off a $29 purchase).


----------

